# Apple Themed Web Pages?



## CJG86 (May 29, 2003)

I have seen a lot of apple themed web pages and was wondering if there is a template to create these kinds of pages or do people make them from scratch. Most of the pages i have seen are usually .Mac pages.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dlloyd (May 29, 2003)

"Apple Themed Web Pages". Please be a little more specific. 
Do you mean the Aqua look and feel?


----------



## Dusky (May 29, 2003)

Usually .Mac pages?

http://www.mac.com/1/iTour/tour_homepage.html


----------



## toast (May 30, 2003)

.mac helps you building this type of pages (in fact it builds it for you).
[personal advice]
yuck
[/personal advice]


----------



## CJG86 (May 30, 2003)

for example a page like this one with the apple style buttons. http://homepage.mac.com/azc/iConquer/
or some times people have the apple tabs on the top of their pages. Do they just copy them of it there a template for them?


----------



## dlloyd (May 30, 2003)

First of all, that looks like a very professional web site to begin with. I expect whoever did it could have made those buttons from scratch if they had wanted to. (Albeit infringing on Apple's copyright be doing so.)
However, that is a .Mac page, so they just used Apple's template for Aqua, in all likelihood. I don't know how exactly they do it because I don't have a .Mac account. 
That looks like one heck of a cool website/product though, I'm willing to bet that the only reasons they are hosted with .Mac are because a) that way there is no copyright infringment from using the Aqua look, and b) because it is easy


----------



## Androo (May 30, 2003)

meow


----------



## Natobasso (May 30, 2003)

.Mac gives you these graphics with which to build your site.


----------



## Arden (May 30, 2003)

Androo: Ruff ruff!  Grrrrrrrrrrr!

You can always spend lots of time and effort to create a website with an Aqua look & feel, if you don't want to pay for .mac.


----------



## CJG86 (May 30, 2003)

Well I have .Mac, but I dont see the option to create an Aqua style page.


----------

